

The software development final exam: Networking and systems - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2012-10-11-software-development-final-exam-part-4.html

======
askimto
Finally an easy one ...

~~~
BlackJack
I didn't really look at the middle two but the first one is easy and this one
is downright trivial if you've taken any sort of database and networks course.
If you haven't though, it's impossible to reason about.

These are just recall questions. Why not have something like "why was the
sliding window incorporated into TCP?" which would show that people actually
had some understanding of what they learned. Similarly, instead of the ACID
question, something like "what's the implication of brewers CAP theorem?"
would be a better question.

------
pja
mjwalshe, you've been [dead] for 85 days.

